# 2003 Frontier what are the best belts, tune up kits?



## soarwitheagles777 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Happy New Year to all.

It is time for me to tune up/replace the belts on my 2003 Nissan Frontier.

I am asking for good advice on the correct type of tune up/belt parts.

I went to Kragen's today, and got lots of price on the different components but I am not sure if the quality and prices are that good. Can someone here help me in my selection?

Here is what I plan on buying:

3 belts
Engine oil
Spark plugs
Distributor cap
Rotor
Spark plug wires

Please give me some good advice/input on these components such as where to purchase [Kragen, Auto Zone, Napa, etc.], good pricing, and good quality.

Thanks much,

Soar


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would lean towards oem, you can find em online, usually alot cheaper than local... Do you have 4cyl or V6 ?


----------



## soarwitheagles777 (Dec 27, 2009)

Speedo, I have 4 cyl.

Soar


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I found, the belts $11.92, $12.90, $14.45
plugs..$8.25ea
wires..$96.91
cap..$19.42
rotor..$7.35
all oem
aftermarket caps can arc and cause you problems.. then you end up replacing it and the rotor again


----------



## soarwitheagles777 (Dec 27, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> I found, the belts $11.92, $12.90, $14.45
> plugs..$8.25ea
> wires..$96.91
> cap..$19.42
> ...


Thanks Speedo!

Can you tell me where I can purchase these items please?

Which store or online vendor?

Soar


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there are several, abcwholesale.com & courtesy come to mind


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

I've used successfully, and so has my co-worker, Goodyear Gatorback belts for our 4-cylinder Frontiers (1998 and 2002); I'd say those or Gates.

In my area Kragen/Schucks/Checker/O'Reillys stocks Gatorbacks and possibly Gates as well.

These engines seem to always squeal for a second on start-up no matter what.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Don't forget the air filter. Also stay with the NGK spark plugs. OEM (Nissan) parts are generally not available at the typical retail stores, e.g. Kragen, Pep Boys.

How many miles are on the truck? Has the cooling system been serviced within the last two years?

Steve


----------



## soarwitheagles777 (Dec 27, 2009)

azrocketman said:


> Don't forget the air filter. Also stay with the NGK spark plugs. OEM (Nissan) parts are generally not available at the typical retail stores, e.g. Kragen, Pep Boys.
> 
> How many miles are on the truck? Has the cooling system been serviced within the last two years?
> 
> Steve


Steve,

Thanks for your post. 

My 2003 Frontier now has 109,000 miles on it. Overall, I have been extremely happy with it because I purchased it new at great price [$10,477] and it has run excellent for its entire life.

There is only one thing I dislike about this truck: Changing the oil! The oil filter is set up in such a way that it is extremely difficult to access/change the oil filter. The 2009 and 2010 models are so absolutely easy to access compared to the 2003 model.

I installed a K/N lifetime million mile warranty air filter awhile back so I merely clean and re-oil the filter every 3 months or so. That oil filter has saved me hundreds of dollars [approximately $720] over the last 6 years. I only wish I had heard about these lifetime air filters before!

After driving my truck for nearly 6 years, I still could not locate the radiator plug to drain the cooling system. One day Nissan in Elk Grove, CA had a killer deal on transmission flush and refill. After they drained, flushed, and refilled my transmission, the mechanic showed me how to access the radiator plug. 

So after 100,000 miles, I finally drained the radiator and cooling system, thoroughly flushed it, and reinstalled a premixed antifreeze. It seems good to go now.

Thanks for everyone's great suggestions, and I will now look for a good deal on those spark plugs and belts. After looking at the shocking prices [$140] for good plug wires, I have decided to check each wire with an Ohm-meter, and if the resistance is not bad, I will stay with the originals for now.

Nissan Forums Rock!

Soar


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

You are probably over maintaining the K&N filter by cleaning and re-oiling every 3 months unless you are driving in extremely dusty conditions or doing a lot of miles every 3 months. If you are over-oiling the K&N filter there is a risk that you will contaminate the Mass Air Flow (MAF) sensor in the throttle body. Poor running and eventually a check engine light will be the result. Typical maintenance for a K&N fiter is once a year or every 12,000 to 15,000 miles.

Steve


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

$140.00 is excessive for plug wires. I bought my set from the local Nissan dealer in November for less than $100.00. These engines do not require anything special for plug wires.

Steve


----------



## soarwitheagles777 (Dec 27, 2009)

azrocketman said:


> You are probably over maintaining the K&N filter by cleaning and re-oiling every 3 months unless you are driving in extremely dusty conditions or doing a lot of miles every 3 months. If you are over-oiling the K&N filter there is a risk that you will contaminate the Mass Air Flow (MAF) sensor in the throttle body. Poor running and eventually a check engine light will be the result. Typical maintenance for a K&N fiter is once a year or every 12,000 to 15,000 miles.
> 
> Steve


Steve,

Wow! Thanks again for the heads up. I did not realize I was over doing it on the K&N air filter. I do live on a 65 acre ranch, and I also drive many miles every year, but after reading your post I think I have been cleaning the K&N air filter way too often. I will scale back the cleaning schedules on it now.

Thanks again for helping me to understand more about these filters.

Soar


----------



## soarwitheagles777 (Dec 27, 2009)

azrocketman said:


> $140.00 is excessive for plug wires. I bought my set from the local Nissan dealer in November for less than $100.00. These engines do not require anything special for plug wires.
> 
> Steve


Steve, 

If I remember correctly, $140 was the quote I received from my local Nissan Dealer.

I would like to replace these wires, but not at that price. For now, I think I'll just check the resistance levels and if they seem ok, I will stick with the originals until I can find a much better deal.

If I cannot find a better deal, perhaps I will design a set myself, have thousands of them made in China, market and sell them here, then retire comfortably in the Bahamas!

And I'll invite you to come visit me there.

Have a good one!

Soar


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm not totally comfortable with K&N's recommendations but here they are from the K&N web site:

"All K&N Air Filters are washable and reusable. Your normal driving environment will determine when you should clean your air filter. If you drive under normal highway conditions, we recommend you inspect your filter every 50,000 miles. If you occasionally drive on dirt roads, we recommend you inspect your filter every 30,000 miles. Extremely dusty conditions such as driving regularly on dirt roads would require even more frequent inspection. A filter inspection does not necessarily mean it needs to be cleaned. An inspection should be visual to identify the amount of dirt build up on the filter. There will always be dirt and this can even help filtration. Only when the dirt build up becomes excessive should you make the decision to clean the filter. A K&N filter can accumulate dust up to 1/8th of an inch before cleaning is required. The easy way to make this determination is to see if you can visually identify all of the visible aluminum wire mesh on the top of the pleats. If it is still visible, the filter does not yet require cleaning and can be replaced in the vehicle. The next subsequent inspection should occur in 5,000 to 10,000 miles, once again, depending on driving conditions. Once the aluminum wire is covered with dirt and no longer visible in some places on the exterior of the filter, it’s time for cleaning."

By the way, could you retire to Hawaii? I'd prefer to visit you there.

Steve


----------



## soarwitheagles777 (Dec 27, 2009)

azrocketman said:


> I'm not totally comfortable with K&N's recommendations but here they are from the K&N web site:
> 
> "All K&N Air Filters are washable and reusable. Your normal driving environment will determine when you should clean your air filter. If you drive under normal highway conditions, we recommend you inspect your filter every 50,000 miles. If you occasionally drive on dirt roads, we recommend you inspect your filter every 30,000 miles. Extremely dusty conditions such as driving regularly on dirt roads would require even more frequent inspection. A filter inspection does not necessarily mean it needs to be cleaned. An inspection should be visual to identify the amount of dirt build up on the filter. There will always be dirt and this can even help filtration. Only when the dirt build up becomes excessive should you make the decision to clean the filter. A K&N filter can accumulate dust up to 1/8th of an inch before cleaning is required. The easy way to make this determination is to see if you can visually identify all of the visible aluminum wire mesh on the top of the pleats. If it is still visible, the filter does not yet require cleaning and can be replaced in the vehicle. The next subsequent inspection should occur in 5,000 to 10,000 miles, once again, depending on driving conditions. Once the aluminum wire is covered with dirt and no longer visible in some places on the exterior of the filter, it’s time for cleaning."
> 
> ...


Steve,

I really like your sense of humor! Ok, after I complete my Nissan Spark Plug Wire Factory and sales really begins to take off, I will purchase the following islands: Kauaʻi and Maui. You can have one, and I'd be happy to take the other [if it is ok with my wife]. Which one do you prefer?

On the not so brighter side of reality, I would like to thank you for your post. I had no clue that K/N air filters were made to go so long in between cleanings. I actually questioned in my mind what I would do once the bottles of air filter cleaner and air filter oil ran dry!

Steve, thanks again. Did you realize K/N had no such documentation in the original package? Are you certain it pertains to this specific air filter?

It would be so nice if I would not need to clean the filter so often in the future.

Soar


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Soar,

My wife likes Kaua'i. The information I quoted was generic on the K&N site and not specific to any filter. I agree with you as I have used K&N filters in various applications and I have not seen this advice in their packages. I think the 30,000 mile inspection interval is excessive. 

My suggestion: Do a visual inspection at every oil change (I'm guessing you change oil every 3,000 to 5,000 miles). The standard I've used for standard paper filters is to hold it up to a light and see if I can see light through the filter. If I have trouble seeing light throgh the paper filter I replace it. Of course, the side of the filter closest to the air inlet will be the dirtiest. Overall, I'm inclined to repeat my original recommendation of cleaning once a year or every 12,000 to 15,000 miles.

Steve


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

soarwitheagles777 said:


> There is only one thing I dislike about this truck: Changing the oil! The oil filter is set up in such a way that it is extremely difficult to access/change the oil filter.


I have a 1998 4 cylinder Frontier I bought about 5.5 years ago with 100K miles then, real nice shape, but with absolutely no records of past maintences. So my daughter and I changed out all fluids and filters on this (oil, manual transmission gear oil, differential oil, fuel filter, coolant etc.). We couldn't get the oil filter out of the engine compartment, ended up taking off right front wheel and pulling it out through there, that sucked !!! The fiber "cover" to the engine was already quite ripped, what a dumb design. So after the first oil change, I bought an oil filter relocation kit, was about $50 at Jegs.com Perma-Cool 10695 Perma-Cool Remote Oil Filter Mount Kits
Best thing I ever did for the Frontier, mounted the oil filter ahead of the front right wheel, has been fine. Now it's a very easy filter change.



soarwitheagles777 said:


> I still could not locate the radiator plug to drain the cooling system. One day Nissan in Elk Grove, CA had a killer deal on transmission flush and refill. After they drained, flushed, and refilled my transmission, the mechanic showed me how to access the radiator plug.


I also had trouble with this (Thanks, Nissan !!!). I think stuff is designed like this so most end up taking to a mechanic, and they figure a good perentage will take in to a dealer. Anyway, I cut an access hole (maybe 1 inch across)in the fiber cover just underneath the drain plug, then I get underneath, take off the plastic engine cover (my '88 Mazda truck has a real metal cover there), reach up with my left hand (as a guide for the screwdriver and to catch the drain plug) as I insert a screwdriver into the drain plug and loosen it. After draining and flushing with water, I reinstall the plug, add correct amount of 100% coolant (half the total capacity), then add water to make up the remainder, and run the engine venting excess air out the fitting on top of the engine. I couldn't really find a place on this engine to add a Prestone-type "tee" flush kit, but I have had some cracking in those anyway, so I don't like them as much for my vehiclesas I did 10 years ago. I hope these two tips might help you and others who want to work on their own Frontiers.


----------

